# Hedgehog funny!



## abrowndog (Nov 26, 2010)

A friend put this on my FB wall and I thought I would share.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JP1Pk62X ... playnext=3


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Seen that many times, watch them all there are all hilarious lol


----------



## amber.vroman (Nov 2, 2010)

I LOVE this video! I am an animation student so am a sucker for animated shorts.  We were actually shown some of this guys animations in one of my animation classes. Love it.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I love Simon's cat! And I thank God I have a hedgie instead of a cat! :lol:


----------

